# Tjet Factory List - Revision "O" - 110 to go



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

This is Revision "O"

We have 91 Shareholders. We are 110 shares short of the goal of 1000 shares!


Here is the updated list as of 2PM, May 5th, 2009

From April 30th on the HOWL List---

Chassifilanthropists,

The new chassis from the tjet factory will be:

1) Made in America
2) Made to the closest original tjet blueprint tolerances possible
3) Made of the original material where possible
4) Made with solid rivet chassis
5) A clone of the original 1963 chassis
6) Complete armature consistency to the current RACING community standards
7) Magnets blueprinted to the armatures with consistency (standard strength and maximum strength will be offered)
8) Complete interchangeability with an original tjet chassis
9) Consistent care and attention to the quality of the drive train components
10) Available in kit form or assembled
11) Available separate components
12) High end Hop Up components later on
13) produced with acceptance from a sampling of the racing community at the "pre-production" level.
14) Not produced if the above objectives can not be met.


I hear you...

CEOBOB



The TJET FACTORY.................... 

We've had a lot of fun and stirred up tons of interest with the recent thread on both the Howl list and Hobbytalk. I want to take the TJET FACTORY idea to the next phase................... IT IS STILL HYPOTHETICAL and market research is ongoing. My Recording Secretary, Dennis, will carry on the Shares list with the following changes....... You can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. The purpose for this method is to better keep track of you all should this actually become a reality. Hey, you never know................

Here are some important facts and objectives I would like to state and accomplish in this phase of the operation.

1) The Tjet Factory will be a partnership. I have brought onboard my longtime friend and expert manufacturing specialist, Dan Esposito. Together Mr Esposito and I will see this venture thru PHASE II. I will be CEO and CFO and Mr. Esposito will be our COO. With our extensive knowledge of manufacturing via CAD design, development, injection molding, and Mechanical and Processs Engineering, Mr. Esposito and I feel we have the capabilities to see this project thru to production.

2) Our objective is to plan, design, develop, test, and manufacture the entire Thunderjet solid rivit 1963 rolling chassis in the UNITED STATES OF AMERICA.

3) The chassis will be designed and assembled to the original tolerances and dimensions as drawn on Aurora's blueprints. Yes, I have or can obtain that vital information.

4) Parts, armature, magnets, etc may be offered later for seperate sale but the initial plan is a rolling functional chassis.

5) The initial investment of $50,000.00 for startup costs to get to production is still the goal. Your ROI (return on investment) is still finished product at cost to the extent of your investment. IE, you invest $500.00 and the chassis cost $5.00 to manufacture. You get 100 chassis for free.

To this end I want to start the Shares List for Phase II.

Bob Beers 100 shares
Dan Esposito 100 shares

Remember, you can increase your share amount or decrease your share amount or keep it the same but you MUST let the secretary know your intentions for PHASE II. Let's see where PHASE II takes us people, and thank you for all your support to this point.

CEOBOB


From the desk of the recording secretary.......

I have put all of this information into an Excel spreadsheet. This enables the count of shares to be added by a much smarter and infallible means than me. It also enables me to alphabetize all of the names entered at the click of a mouse. So if your name "disappears" from the bottom of the list, please look for it in it's appropriate alphabetical spot on the rest of the list, it will still be there. If it is not, let me know and I will fix it. This list will also enable CEO BOB and me in our efforts to find you, if we ever get to the magic number of "1000" shares, as the database will have your email address in it also. With just a click of the mouse we will be able to email the whole "T-Jet Factory Employee List". Also, I will be posting this list, minus emails, to this list and any others that are participating, once or twice per day! That will occur about 12PM & 6PM. For those of you that are reading this for the first time and are wondering what the heck is going on, I have uploaded a file to the HOWL list's home page. It is listed under "FILES" and is called The BJET Info! There should be a link here in this email somewhere that will take you to the home page.


If you want to be added to the list please email me directly, or post via the HOWL list. So I do not miss your post, please put the following in the subject line; Tjet Chassis Factory - Employee Owned - Updated List! We would also like to have your email address, so that we can contact you later if necessary, and the list/board which you frequent. We will not publish your email address to the list when we post the totals. Thanks much!

I need the email addresses for the following guy; No one at the moment! 
If there are question marks following your name, that means we need to know where you "hang out".

Shares are $50 each!

T-Jet Chassis Phase II List
NAME	SHARES	LIST
Alan Van Doren	1	HOWL
Bob Beers - CEO	100	HOWL
Bob Marketos	4	HOWL
Bob Mauge	6	HOWL
Bob Raymond	10	HOWL
Brad Morgan	4	HOWL
Brian Light	2	HT
Charlie Benson	20	HOWL
Chris DeAngelis	10	HOWL
Cliff Manley	2	HOWL
Con O'Donnell	5	HT
Curtis Adams	100	BAYHOGG
Dan Mueller	100	HOWL
Dan Esposito	100	???
Dana Hummel	10	HOWL
Dave Huddle	4	HOWL
Dave Reese	2	HOWL
Dave Rock	5	HOWL
Dave Scott	2	HT
Dave Street	2	HT
Dave Terp	2	HOWL
David Martin	1	HOWL&HT
David Miskell	2	HT
David Parker	10	HOWL
David Wilson	2	HOWL&HT
Dennis Sieck	10	HOWL
Doug Grey	2	HOWL
Edward Koshefsky	1	HT
Eric Diemer	4	HOWL
Gary Boyd	5	HOWL
Gene Hedden	4	HOWL
Geoff Drake	4	HOWL
George Cooley	2	HOWL
Greg Carpenter	2	HOWL
Gregory Sikora	5	HOWL
James Jordan	4	HOWL
Jason Pickerell	2	HT
Jeff Clemence	25	HOWL
Jeff Solarz	5	HOWL
Jerry Schmoyer	10	HOWL
Jim "Slot Pro" Nagy	10	HOWL
Jim Pande	2	HT
Jim Smith	2	HOWL
Joe Defelice	2	HT
Joe Glynn	5	HOWL
Joe Kent	3	HOWL
Joe Murray	23	HOWL
Joe Saccomanno	10	HOWL
Joe Stupar	4	HT
John Adams	10	HOWL
John Balson	10	HOWL
John Forlino	5	???
John Shortsleeves	5	???
Ken O'Hara	2	HOWL
Kevin "Lucky" Drake	5	HOWL
Kevin Chesney	2	HOWL
Lance Van Doren	1	???
Larry Bishov	2	VHORS
Lendell Peery	2	HT
Mark Bissell	4	HT
Mark Frazin	20	HOWL
Mark Goodwin	6	HOWL
Marty Bauer	5	HT
Marty Milligan	10	HOWL
Michael Eckstein	6	HOWL
Mike King	5	HT
Mike King (WA)	2	HOWL
Mike Vitale	4	???
Nate Hopkins	10	HOWL
Neal Abramson	1	HOWL
Paul Morack	10	HOWL
Ray Wiley	5	HOWL
Rick Fair	5	HOWL
Rick Vanelli	2	???
Rob Rose	1	HOWL
Roger Corrie	10	HOWL
Ronald Fields	3	HOWL
Russ Chadwell	25	HOWL
Russ Upton	4	HOWL
Ryan Peoples	4	HOWL
Scott Keck	2	HOWL
Sean Schweitzer	2	HOWL
Tom Baker	2	HOWL
Tom Balaban	6	???
Tom Christiansen	2	HT
Tom Nylen	2	VHORS
Tony Southern	10	HOWL
Vance Kinney	10	HOWL
Vern Doxtator	10	???
Walter Michaels	5	HT
Willy Babcock	1	HOWL
Total Shares - 890
Shares To Go - 110

--

Regards,


Dennis Sieck
Recording Secretary for the "CEO BOB"
[email protected]


----------



## tjettim (Nov 29, 2005)

What happened to the Thunderplus chassis from
model motoring? That car was close to being real
good.In club racing where allowed I used one with
the arm epoxied and balanced and it worked real 
good.


----------



## afxcrazy (Aug 23, 2008)

Are we any closer then 110?


----------



## Road Racer (Dec 19, 2009)

Bump^... Are we there yet???


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

may I still buy in?


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*I could be wrong fellas...*

I have been MANY times... but in this case I believe this was a hypothetical romp down the garden path ... and amounted to essentially no more than a multi-directional chain pull. It's been about 2 years since this petered out, so let's put it into context of right here and now... The economy has tanked and Magic Beans have decreased in value over the past 2 years. If I were you... I wouldn't pass up any good deals on nos chassis while you wait for this to come to fruition.


----------



## TheRockinator (May 16, 2007)

I must hypothetically withdraw my hypothetical pledge for 5 hypothetical shares as I have stopped factually racing t-jet based slot cars.

Later The "Dave Rock 5 HOWL" Rockinator


----------



## A/FX Nut (May 28, 2004)

tjd241 said:


> I have been MANY times... but in this case I believe this was a hypothetical romp down the garden path ... and amounted to essentially no more than a multi-directional chain pull. It's been about 2 years since this petered out, so let's put it into context of right here and now... The economy has tanked and Magic Beans have decreased in value over the past 2 years. If I were you... I wouldn't pass up any good deals on nos chassis while you wait for this to come to fruition.


I agree with you, I will not be passing on any good deals for NOS chassis. Maybe if DASH get's back in the business he will get his to market.

Randy.


----------

